# The new men in my life...



## myheart (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been quite remiss in making a thread for them as they have been in my home sinceNovember 2008. They were a rescue from a "not good" situation. This is my first time with piggies, so forgive me if I do not know all of the pig-jargon out there. 

Anyhow, here are my handsome guys.... btw -- Harley is the black/orange guy, and Victor is the tri-colored...

Little pig lips... (smooch!!!)












"More flashy stuff....?!!!"






"Psst.... Jail-break today?"






Piggie nose smooches.... (awe....)






Strike a pose.... 






On this particular day, I was treated to a pig-binky. I did not know, until I visited a pig-site, that a pig-binky is a popcorn (lol). :?I was so thrilled to have witnessed my piggies being happy. On Saturday, I was talking with my sister who used to have pigs at some point, and I had to walk away from the piggies because they were being so darn cute that I kept describing what they were doing instead of actually holding a conversation. 

I cannot let them out for free-run time other than in an exercise pen because of my cats, and because I am sure pig-proofing is a bit different from bun-proofing a room. So if any one has any piggie tips to share with me, they would be much appreciated.

For now, I am just lovin' their little faces and how their butts rock back and forth when they are trying to be the big guy in front of the other one. They really do have the cutest little behinds....OMG...and the "weeking"!!! How do they know when it is snack-time?!!!! I am surprised the bunnies have not caught on to the fact that snacks come around shortly after the weeking starts. Loud lil' boogers...LOL 

myheart


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 26, 2009)

OMG such cute pigs; they are darling 
make sure that they get vitaminC veggies as they cannot produce their own vitamin C and can develop scurvy ( I'm sure that you already know that ....but I saw pigs with scurvy and it was awful )


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 26, 2009)

best pig site is guinealynx


----------



## BSAR (Jan 26, 2009)

Aww they are so cute!! Victor is so cute!


----------



## myheart (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment angieluv. Yes, Iheard about the scurvy thing after they arrived. My first thought was, "Not something else to worry about!!!" They seem to enjoy the Oxbow Cavy food, which Naturestee says is a good food because Oxbow adds some C to the food.They are alsomore than happy to eat blueberries, cranberries, and apples, aside from the greens. They are so cute when it is berry-time... they know to put their little noses up the the cage wires to take the berries ever so gently. 

If you are able to think of other sources of C, I would be happy to add it into their diet if I am not feeding it already.

myheart

p.s. "WHEEEEEK!!!!"


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2009)

FINALLY!

How long have I been waiting for these pigtures? Those are some gorgeous piggies. I love any critter thats orange and black but those two are so cute! Especially Harley! *faints*


----------



## myheart (Jan 26, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> FINALLY!
> 
> How long have I been waiting for these pigtures? Those are some gorgeous piggies. I love any critter thats orange and black but those two are so cute! Especially Harley! *faints*



Pigtures....LOL :biggrin2:

Harley is a cutie!!! He is also a little heavier than Victor is. How do I tell if they are too fat, or out of normal pig size? Do I have to weigh them on a food scale or something? I don't think I overfeed, but you know me....

myheart

btw... adventurous/naughty Luna pics on her thread and more trio pics coming soon


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 26, 2009)

OMG! they are gorgeous PIGS! 

I love Piggy lipths! :hearts:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 26, 2009)

O I love piggies! Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 26, 2009)

FWEEP! How cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## LolaGirl (Jan 26, 2009)

OMG They are both so adorable!! I've had piggies before. My favorite was Mocha. He was my love bug. He LOVED just sitting up on my shoulder and whispering sweet nothings in my ear. LOL


----------



## myheart (Jan 27, 2009)

*LolaGirl wrote: *


> ... My favorite was Mocha. He was my love bug. He LOVED just sitting up on my shoulder and whispering sweet nothings in my ear. LOL



Awe.... now I am really jealous! They only talk to me a little bit when I take them to their playpen and back. It seems to range from being cussed at for taking them out of the safety of their cage, to sleepy-pig sounds when they return to their cage after play-time. But I would really love sweet-nothings in my ear..... Too cute.

myheart


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2009)

Those are some gorgeous piggies. Are they yours or are you fostering?


----------



## myheart (Jan 27, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Those are some gorgeous piggies. Are they yours or are you fostering?



Thanks so much for the compliment. They are handsome young guys aren't they....

Harley and Victor are mine forever.I almost wish they could have found a more pig-experienced home, but I am having so much fun with them. I love their little ears and butts. 

Victor was so full of popcorns today, and Harley was rocking his butt to show off his dominance. I must have stood watching them in the play area for a half hour just mesmerised by their antics. 

I should probably take them in for a health-check soon to be certain they okay with teeth and other pig-things. :?Do pigs only go in once a year if no problems are found? Won't they be happy with me for taking them to the vet?!!!! 

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't they have cute butts?! I miss George (aka PIG) so much sometimes! He always purred and stretched out on me. He loved his little head rubbed.


----------



## myheart (Jan 27, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Don't they have cute butts?! I miss George (aka PIG) so much sometimes! He always purred and stretched out on me. He loved his little head rubbed.



With all of the stuff you have to take care of Bo B, how did you ever find time to have quiet piggie-time? 

Is the purr kind of like a bunny tooth-purr? I was only able to get Zappa to do that once. I always wondered what tooth-purring was until I heard her. That is a sound of contentment! 

myheart


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Harley and Victor are mine forever.


Well then, congratulations on your new additions! They are _extremel_y handsome boys.


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2009)

Aww they are so adorable and so shiny! I had gp's when I was young they were such great pets. 

I take care of gp's when my clients go away and they feed them carrots, parsley, tomatoes and sometimes spinach and of course pellets.


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Harley and Victor are mine forever.
> ...



Thanks Patti!! I am sure that the person who helped me get them into my guardianship will peek in on the thread and be elated to see all of the wonderful things people are saying about them. 

There are just too many small and furry critters to save. 

myheart


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

Pigtures? That tickled me! :laughsmiley:

They are SO cute! Look how shiny they are! And cuddly! 


I don't know much about pigs but I am beginning to like them more and more.... Maybe there are some in my distant future 

Congratulations


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats. They are adorable! Do they make a rucus everytime the fridge door opens yet? Whenever I pigsit for my sister's pig, opening the referigerator door (on the opposite side of the house) would result in a chorus of "weeking". Soo cute! 

My sister gives hers Oxbow vitamin C tablets for Guinea pigs a few times a week. You may want to check into those if you don't eat a lot of vitamin c rich veggies.


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

*Kirst3buns*, I will check into the Oxbow C tabs. I think they are getting enough veggies and fruits, but I guess one never knows. Could I overdose them on C though? Or would it be something their bodies would get rid of if they are already getting enough?

Oh, and yes about the fridge opening up. They know enough to wait for the veggie bags to crinckle prior to wheeking though. They are such smart little piggies!!!

*Mouse_Chalk*, I know I could get a bunch of pigs from the same situation for you if you want. They really are fun. There does seem to be a progression sometime to other critters. I also think a chinchilla would be fun with those big ears and little faces....

myheart


----------



## chinmom (Jan 28, 2009)

You can't overdose a critter on Vitamin C. Whatever they don't need they just eliminate from their system. 

"Pigtures" really made me giggle!

And chinchillas are CHINTASTIC! I have seven of them, and ran a chin rescue for four years. I can teach you all about them if you ever acquire one  

Annie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Don't they have cute butts?! I miss George (aka PIG) so much sometimes! He always purred and stretched out on me. He loved his little head rubbed.
> ...



Piggies make a sort of cooing rumble in their throats.Sometimes it'sa sign they are .... ermmm..... *really happy* if ya know whadImean...... LOL! Sometimes it's just "ohhh I love my human!" and other times if they get scared they might do a short one..... and then there's the FWEEEEEP! LOL! Love piggies! 

Pig and I had to have time - we snuggled and talked and watched tv together. AND Clover - who hates everyone - ADORED Pig!


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> ...Pig and I had to have time - we snuggled and talked and watched tv together. AND Clover - who hates everyone - ADORED Pig!



Isn't that funny how Clover picked a piggie over any other rabbit?!!! Maybe she sense he was less of a threat to her. onder: Reguardless, at least she had a little friend for a bit. Maybe Clover should pick out another piggie to be her buddy... :?

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I've thought about it. I don't know....... she liked Bo for a time.... then she started kicking the crap outta him LOL!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 29, 2009)

What cute little piggies. I have only one called Rusty and I'd love a companion for him but I always thought two males would fight?


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> What cute little piggies. I have only one called Rusty and I'd love a companion for him but I always thought two males would fight?



From what I understand, if they are bonded early enough they should be okay unless something happens during pig-puberty. All I noticed with my guys is that they tend to pull the "I'm the bigger pig" on each other, but no fights have come of it. They just do a lot of posturing and chuttering at each other until the other backs down. It seems to change as to who is in charge for the day and how much play-time they get (tired piggies are good piggies ).

myheart


----------



## Sabine (Jan 29, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What cute little piggies. I have only one called Rusty and I'd love a companion for him but I always thought two males would fight?
> ...


rusty is eight months already. there's probably no hope for him finding a friend


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know Sabine.... Perhaps other more pig-savvy folks will chime in on that one.Or perhaps, check thesite that angieluvmentioned for guinealynx. Lot's of useful information there. I can't believe some of those pig-runs people set up--just crazy sort of piggie-fun. 

Harley and Victorwere already bonded when I took them home. All I knew was that I had to keep an eye on them at puberty to make sure they did notshow fighting signs of agression. They passed with flying colors!!! 

myheart


----------



## Sabine (Jan 29, 2009)

You are so lucky to have a bonded pair. I am half afraid to join a piggie forum as I may never get of the computer then:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> You are so lucky to have a bonded pair. I am half afraid to join a piggie forum as I may never get of the computer then:biggrin2:



LOL... I would be too afraid to hear of all the things I am doing wrong for them...!! Just not sure I could handle that type of pressure from piggie-people. :?

Bunny-people have a very "gentle nature" about telling you that you are doing everything wrong, but to try this instead. 

myheart


----------



## Sabine (Jan 29, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You are so lucky to have a bonded pair. I am half afraid to join a piggie forum as I may never get of the computer then:biggrin2:
> ...


Hmm maybe that's why I am more a bunny person than a piggie person. It did take me quite a while to warm to him


----------

